# Central Texas Rat Rescue - Many spayed/neutered ratties available in Austin, TX



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Hello all! Central Texas Rat Rescue in Austin, TX has many lovely ratties up for adoption. Most are spayed and neutered and adoption fee is only $50 ($15 if a rattie cannot be spayed/neutered). Please see our "adoptable" list and contact us at centraltexasratrescue AT gmail DOT com for more information. 







 Transport MAY be possible.

Check us out on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CentralTexasRatRescue

See our adoptable pet lists!

Adopt A Pet:
http://www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/86592.html#featured

Petfinder:
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=TX1755&preview=1


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Blackthorn said:


> Hello all! Central Texas Rat Rescue in Austin, TX has many lovely ratties up for adoption. Most are spayed and neutered and adoption fee is only $50 ($15 if a rattie cannot be spayed/neutered). Please see our "adoptable" list and contact us at centraltexasratrescue AT gmail DOT com for more information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, if there were 37 hours in a day, and I had buckets of money, I'd be flying down to TX to beg for Biscuits and Blackie. Gee, they are superduper cute and just something about them...I just love them.

You guys have lots of nice rats waiting on homes--hope you get tons of great applications on them!


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

Bump.


----------

